
Privacy preserving synthetic data tool - alig90s
https://medium.com/gretel-ai/gretel-synthetics-version-0-10-0-fa77e960ecc8
======
alig90s
A synthetics library that works directly with Pandas DataFrames and allows
batched training of columns to exchange your source DataFrame directly with a
synthetic DataFrame of the same shape.

